#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  IHRDC Library

## reservoirengineer

Amigos,

Any one got IHRDC Training materials available to share?

Thanks



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: IHRDC Library

----------


## kamal-shawqi

Dear Reservoir Engineer,

IHRDC is a great company. I went to it's centre in Al-Maadi- cairo and surprised that each video tap ( not CDs!!! ), with its manual are of 4000 L.E!!! And they provide discount for the students!!

In any case, i get a huge amount of their videos, but their sizes are too great to be uploaded here...

Good Information: All of their videos are available for free at the internet, but this requires you to have an e-mail account at some authorized companies... Unhappily, SPEmail.org e-mail account isn't recognized...

----------


## JBLondon

Karmal,
how do i have access to these ihrdc materials you talk about?
Help

----------


## Ahmad_Tawfik

Gent's,

I have managed to collect most of the IHRDC library and resize the movies to be easy to upload. 
I will upload all the files over this link list on the rapidshre website 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

Regads

----------


## reservoirengineer

Thank you for sharing

----------


## reservoirengineer

Kamal

Thank you for your info but I think it's video series are open for the sponsoring companies. Not for every individuals. If you could suggest the link where to register, that would be great.

----------


## Ahmad_Tawfik

I post the link for IHRDC library in that link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
I will try to update it daily

----------


## kamal-shawqi

Dear Ahmed Tawfiq,
It's a great from you to share them. I have more than 30 complete videos, as i expect. I hope to share them here but i can't upload all of them. I hope if i receive from you at my e-mail to determine how we can do this. It will be a great for all members. I get such videos from some oil companies and they are not on the internet.
Kamal.Sh.Kamal@gmail.com

Thanks in advance...

----------


## Ahmad_Tawfik

These are the direct links to the currently downloaded files 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
I will update this list with newly updated files.
ahmed

----------


## reservoirengineer

Ahmed
Great list. Thanks

----------


## teppi

You are very greatly. Anyone have manuals for these videotape? Please share...

----------


## reservoirengineer

Ahmed,

BTW GL_101_Basic_Concept_of_Petroleum_Geology.part2.ra  r is corrupted, I couldn't extract that file. Petroleum Engineering Handbooks were great too and wondering whether other parts were available too. Thanks

----------


## vergatario

It is a great contribution. thanks a lot to Ahmad. 


I also found that the two videos of Geology are badSee More: IHRDC Library

----------


## Shakespear

I don't really have a need for these but I must say THANKS for the effort to put this here for others.   :Smile:

----------


## PIMAX

thanks a lot to Ahmad.

----------


## cpeira

*Excellent Post Ahmad... Thanks alot*

----------


## reseng123

Thank a lot..THis material is really useful

----------


## Gawish

Really good. Old but still very useful refreshment of basic concepts. Nice English.
Thanks Ahmed!!

----------


## AbuFaisal

Many thanks.

----------


## acedemon

Thank u very much
i am a student in petroleum engineering and these will prove very useful to me and other students

can u upload more videos?

----------


## adnanfaqir

Ahmad, really very great contribution. God bless you ...

Can you upload more videos? Thanks.

----------


## sinodas

Please reupload GL_101_Basic_Concept_of_Petroleum_Geology.part1 and 2nd part it can not be extracted due to error

Thanks for Share

----------


## emisosamassaro

Thanks ahmed is very kind of you!!

please if you need somethig just ask me emirod123@hotmail.com

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks all contributes

----------


## Alamen Gandela

I have complete set of manuals and videos for reservoir simulation   :Smile: 

See More: IHRDC Library

----------


## emisosamassaro

Hi Alamen! 
Could you share this manuals and videos?.. I'm going to be so glad.
(Podr&#237;as compartir esos vmanuales y videos?.. Voy a estar muy agradecido.) 

See you!!
(Nos vemos!!)

----------


## Alamen Gandela

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## emisosamassaro

Muchas gracias.. lo voy a revisar/Thanks Im going to inspect that.

A hug!

----------


## juferoca68

Dear Friend 

P402_GasWellTesting.rar is also corrupted, I couldn't extract that file. 

Thanks

juferoca68

----------


## reservoir_engineer

great list Ahmed
continue friend,
thanks,

----------


## reservoir_engineer

dear Alamen
the link for simulation manuals and videos gives error
"404 not found"
could you please resend the correct link
thanks,

----------


## paolomaldini

thanks

----------


## DAH7542

Dear Alamen Gandela, the link doesn't work for me.. please provide a new one

----------


## amirhosseinsaber

following file is damaged please send an alternative link for download
"GL_101_Basic_Concept_of_Petroleum_Geology"

----------


## weldsv

Thanks, Ahmad
the GL 101_Basic Concept of Petroleum Geology is corrupted  but everyone can save  corrupted file and you will recieve 15 minutes of this film. (Only 55.3 MB, should be 270 MB)

----------


## pbel

thanks

----------


## bayan

Thank you so much could you please re upload the link again it didn't work


thank you in advanceSee More: IHRDC Library

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## princedamnedkkl

Can any links be posted again with rapidgator ... Please let me know. Thanks.

----------


## mbchuks

pls reupload

----------


## krewnich

Can anyone re-upload these videos? The links are not working. 

Thanks!

----------


## Mohamed Issa

I hope also

----------


## abdou2403

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed Issa

Thanks a lot
Can I find the IHRDC videos library for operation and maintenance training path? and with hiqh quality

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot for the updated link

----------


## DAH7542

A lot of IHRDC videos on geology, resevoir engineering, drilling, production, safety, etc, here in Youtube: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Just use a free app attached to you browser (for example: Video DownloadHelper) to download them.
PS: check the video tab, not only the playlists, there are more videos there.

----------

